# Bloody discharge = breeding time?



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

It's me again! Still trying to figure out the cycles. Today Lyric has a slight bloody discharge coming out... is it time for a buck date? If so do I have days? Hours? What is my time frame?










I'm sorry if the pic is too much info!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be she came in heat...cycle length depends on the goat...if she is old enough and you are wanting Jan/ Feb kids then go for it : ) ..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe's do not bleed when they are in season.

She may have an infection or cut somewhere. Or aborting. Those are some reasons for her bleeding. 

When a Doe is in heat, they will have a messy tail, clear to white discharge, flag a lot, be verbal, ride others, peeing frequently.
They come in season every 18 to 21 days. 

Walking a buck up to her pen or visa versa will let you know if she is in heat, she will squat to pee and flag with interest toward him. She is in standing heat and they can be bred. If she is not interested she is not ready.

You need to find out why she is bleeding. Is she acting OK otherwise? If not get a temp on her.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay thanks ladies! So she is acting normal...we only have the two does. I don't have a buck on sight to parade in front of her  Both does have been doing a lot of tail waving, but not trying to ride each other or really bleating much more than normal. 

Oh man, aborting? We got both of them in at the end of May and the breeders said that they had NOT been bred. I will keep a close eye on her! And I will be back to check in. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, hope she will be OK.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I've kept an eye on her and she is completely normal, so maybe it was just a cut? I couldn't locate one, but it never was a lot of blood, so maybe just a small cut? In any case, she is doing just fine. So still waiting and watching for her to go in heat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------

